
Medieval Diseases Are Infecting California’s Homeless - endofcapital
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/03/typhus-tuberculosis-medieval-diseases-spreading-homeless/584380/
======
wycs
California has some of the worst municipal governments in the country.
Shockingly poorly governed. Live a year in Singapore. Live a year in San
Francisco. Your opinions on many things will change.

Hearing the performative compassion of San Francisco‘s politicians and the
results: streets covered in human shit, crazed heroin zombies colonizing them,
a pathetic protest culture pushing zoning legislation that extracts rents from
everyone; one is reminded of this Kipling poem:
[http://www.kiplingsociety.co.uk/poems_copybook.htm](http://www.kiplingsociety.co.uk/poems_copybook.htm)

~~~
wjossey
As someone who lives in LA, I have to agree. Really poor local government
structure. Our city council just 10-2 voted to authorize the city attorney to
settle a lawsuit which will now restrict the city’s ability to cleanup
homeless encampments as well. So, might be getting worse, not better.

I recently moved to Encino, which has its issues but our homeless encampment
is hidden down by the dam. When I lived in Beverly Grove, I had people
sleeping on my sidewalk, and clusters of people setting up camp in the
alleyways 100 yards from my house.

What was remarkable was the volume of trash that accumulated, along with
broken glass and hypodermic needles. It was absolutely jaw dropping.

It’s truly not compassionate to let people live on the steets. The city and
the state must expand conservatorship and start getting these people the help
they need.

~~~
yyyymmddhhmmss
It’s not a mistake. The tech industry wants low regulations, so they gut the
government. Simple process, really.

~~~
wjossey
Not sure what you’re referencing. Tech isn’t a big constituency in Los
Angeles, so hard to blame that. And I don’t even see how tech regulation has
anything to do with homelessness management in Los Angeles.

------
marsrover
I actually saw a YouTube video about this the other day. Apparently rats are
running rampant around several California cities due to the amount of garbage
and feces that are littering the streets.

I turned to my wife and said that this is how the new bubonic plague is going
to start. Low and behold the video then cuts to talking about the medieval
diseases mentioned in this article.

As far as I can tell, we don’t have any issues like this in Atlanta. What
makes California towns so special? Is it the weather? The policies?

Whatever it is, it’s another reason I don’t want to live there.

~~~
loriverkutya
The bubonic plague was not caused by the rats.

------
wjossey
Dr Drew Pinsky (yes, not just a “loveline doctor”) was calling this out over a
year ago. One of his children contracted typhus prior to the big outbreak last
year, which led him to talk more about the issue.

[https://drdrew.com/2018/dr-drew-warns-plague-threat-los-
ange...](https://drdrew.com/2018/dr-drew-warns-plague-threat-los-angeles-
homeless/)

